
Translating from Inner Mongolian - mike_ivanov
1. Meditate on who and what you are.<p>2. Go https:&#x2F;&#x2F;translate.google.com&#x2F;#mn&#x2F;en&#x2F;<p>3. Enter some random garbage (must use Cyrillic letters) in the left window, repeating vowels work the best.<p>4. Observe a poem emerging on the right side.<p>5. Share your revelations.<p>-------------<p>Example input:<p><pre><code>    аааа аааааааааа аауу  аааннннншшш
    ээээууушшш
    эээээжж ллллввв
    оооуоуоуоуо оуоуоуоуо оуоуоуоуо уоуоуооу ввваапаааппппоооввв ууууу ппооооо
    аааааууеееееееее еее ееее 
    уууууааааа
    эээээее нннн
    лллууууууооооооааааааа еееее ннннннеекк еееееуууввв
    ааааааауумммвваааааааааппппппппооооооуууооооооооо
    ооооуоуоу
</code></pre>
Translates as:<p><pre><code>    Be awake
    please
    she said
    if you do not know what you are about to do in the world
    do yourself a favor
    drink it
    Well, I did
    her own life
    Everything is good
    Why?</code></pre>
======
tudelo
I feel like this is a joke. I don't get it.

~~~
davidpelayo
I think is for sure a joke, from our lovely friends of Google. Isn't better to
give a lovely output instead of just copying the input?

~~~
mike_ivanov
I don't think so. It's more like a neural net hallucinating in response to
noisy input. Copy/paste some legitimate Mongolian text, then start mangling it
- you'll see what I mean.

------
luxpir
How. Did. You. Find. This.

~~~
mike_ivanov
Seen on Facebook. I think it was
[https://twitter.com/oleggp](https://twitter.com/oleggp) who initially
discovered it.

------
codegladiator
Make a difference

it's up to you

to be in love with you

announce

I wish I could write that.

